# Oops! Probable Beast Replacement Ordered!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks like i may be leaving the Audi family next year   (won't miss the dealers & customer service though :wink: ).

Just ordered a CLS 55 AMG   Delivery is expected around April 2006.

Specification as follows:

CLS 55 AMG in Obsidian Black
Black Exclusive Nappa Leather interior
High gloss Laurel Wood
AMG 19" 5-spoke alloys (8.5J 255/35 front - 9.5J 285/30 rear)
Distronic Radar Assisted Cruise Control
Electric Glass Sunroof
Electric rear Roller Blind
Keyless-Go
Parktronic Front & rear
Remote boot closing
Tinted glass
Tyre Pressure Monitoring
Cockpit Management (COMMAND APS) inc DVD sat-nav, DVD player
CD Changer in centre console (6-disc)
TV Tuner
Harman Kardon Logic7Surround Sound System
Linguatronic Voice Control (Phone, Sat-nav & Audio)
Telephone pre-wiring & relevant cradle

Think thats everything. Final spec needs confirming around December time for April delivery.

Went over today & took out a CLS 350 to gauge the drive a little & took a CL55 AMG out to gauge the performance. Between the 2 cars, the CLS 55 looks like it will more than satisfy my criterior, although i could feel the lack of power compared head to head with mine in the CL55.

As i did with the new M5, i can cancel my order at anytime pre spec & get a full refund of my deposit, or sell my slot pre or post spec for what should be a similar margin (Â£5K) as i've just got on the M5.

I'm 98% sure i'll be taking delivery of the CLS though & although perhaps not to everyones taste, i think the car looks stunning 8)

By April 2006, i'll have owned the RS6 for 2 years, so will almost certainly fancy a change. I may just keep the CLS for 12 months & if a new Lambo engined RS6 is due in 2007 (as per the rumours), then may be able to walk away from the CLS having suffered only minimal depreciation & jump into the new RS6 

Can't believe i'm gonna have to sit twiddling my thumbs for 12months, but at least the Beast provides ample pleasure in the meantime.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm shocked 

Sounded lovely on TG! The styling's slowly growing on me but that engine is to die for.

Lucky you


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Good on ya fella!!! 

That sounds like one helluva car!! 

Are you going to let us in on how many large ones that's gonna hit you for??


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] I am insanely jealous! Lottery ticket, here I come! Congratulations!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice car - very nice car..... am sure you will enjoy.

However - as has been pointed out to me - you could lessen the hit on your bank balance and buy a Tigra and bung in a load of speedy bits and get the same result... :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Very nice buy!

I liked it, saw one on the road near me the other day in silver, very fast and so slick!

Nice one!
Enjoy when it arrive!

All the best
TJ 8)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Nice one Paul i liked the look on Top Gear, i let my SLK slot go when i saw how many women are driving them plus i sort of went off it when i saw it for real,problem being on a list is the long wait. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Nice one Paul i liked the look on Top Gear, i let my SLK slot go when i saw how many women are driving them plus i sort of went off it when i saw it for real,problem being on a list is the long wait. :?


Are you trying to say he should change sex? And this advice is coming from a hairdresser .... sorry.... male hairdresser.... oh... that's it... a barber...

sorry Mr Todd


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Paul i liked the look on Top Gear, i let my SLK slot go when i saw how many women are driving them plus i sort of went off it when i saw it for real,problem being on a list is the long wait. :?
> ...


Don't think you'll see too many women driving the CLS 8) SLK has always looked good with a cute lady behind the wheel, although i do think the new SLK is a little more masculine than the old one


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The S8 was called the beast, then the RS6 was called the beast. What will you call the CLS?

Lovely car...it is so gorgeous and I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The S8 was called the beast, then the RS6 was called the beast. What will you call the CLS?
> 
> Lovely car...it is so gorgeous and I am sure you will enjoy it.


Not sure i ever refered to the S8 as the Beast, only the RS6, however i think anything with 8 cylinders or more can safely be called a Beast 

Don't know what i'll call the CLS, perhaps i could start a thread nearer the time :wink: but i think Black Beauty will suffice for now.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The S8 was called the beast, then the RS6 was called the beast. What will you call the CLS?
> ...


My car has 8 cyclinders, but its a bus not a beast


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

You lucky "%* Paul.

Saw one on Wednesday when stuck in a traffic jam in London and it looked good in the metal.

Guy in the queue behind me in a new CLK was looking very envious.

How do you reckon it will cope as a track car ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Amazing looking car 8) - almost as if it's a concept car, and not a normal production model.



















But I thought I'd seen the shape somewhere before :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

ouch! @ pauls :roll:

Nice choice and spec Paul.
Quite a few AMG'd MBs round these parts, the more I see the more I like.
(Most tend to be SL55's and a few CL55's)

I think the colour makes a huge difference to the CLS's looks - not sure silver really suits it, so obsidian will be a great choice, but not for cleaning  
- but by now you probably have employees to do that sort of thing :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> You lucky "%* Paul.
> 
> Saw one on Wednesday when stuck in a traffic jam in London and it looked good in the metal.
> 
> ...


Cheers,

Everytime i look at any picture of the car, i start drooling followed by little grins of excitement 

As the CLS is not & won't be as hardcore as the RS6, i probably won't be tracking her, with the exception of possible a further cruise down to The Ring. May have a go & i'm sure she'd hold her own, but i can't see the CLS being that at home on a track (may be wrong thoguh).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Amazing looking car 8) - almost as if it's a concept car, and not a normal production model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fcuk all like a Renault Fuego you cheeky scamp :wink: (god those cars were awful looking)

I do love cars & have always been a petrolhead/car nut, but i can say its the only car in production at the moment that really floats my boat in the looks dept. The DB9 & 430 are also cars i'd love to own, but i could never run them as an everday car & would therefore have to buy a runaround, which i refuse to do.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> ouch! @ pauls :roll:
> 
> Nice choice and spec Paul.
> Quite a few AMG'd MBs round these parts, the more I see the more I like.
> ...


Having looked closely at the various colour combos, my choice defo appeared the best on the car. Anyone i've spoken to about colour spec has agreed that all AMG's look best in black.

I'd never let anyone else clean my car. Its my Sunday morning enjoyment & defo got no employees :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > You lucky "%* Paul.
> ...


Jeremy clarkson was tracking this CLS...so it would be safe to do this as well. But you may get a warning that the brakes overheated. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


However the 2 main points are that 1. he's probably a better driver than me (certainly on a track), 2. it was not his car :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

My views on this car are well documented :twisted:

Black all the way.

My vote on the name for the new one is _the Depreciator_


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Lovely car m8.

Kate and I were talking about it whilst the program was on and we're both big fans. Gimme a shout when you plan on getting shot of it!! (Only around 3 years to wait!!) :?

You'd better get some 'proper' use out of all those ponies otherwise some unkind person might acuse you of turning into a middleaged wuss!! :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Paul, 
Can't help feeling you are tossing money away :?

Why not buy a new model 535d and buy a 2 yr old Noble with the change to have as a toy?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> My views on this car are well documented :twisted:
> 
> Black all the way.
> 
> My vote on the name for the new one is _the Depreciator_


What were those views?? :wink:

As i'm very confident i'll be keeping the car for at least 3 years, the depreciation is not a major factor, however the AMG marque appears to hold very strong resale values, as the market has & never will be flooded. If you look at CL & SL's today, 3 tear old examples are still holding 60% of their new cost & the CLS is a far more modern model. Right now, the CLS AMG is commanding over a 15% premium & production will still be very limited for the next 18-24 months, so in its early life i should still be able to jump out of the car with little or no loss. Thats assuming the car market does not totally crash over the next 2 years.

I made Â£7K on the M5, although never actually took delivery, so that profit will subsidise up to a 10% loss in the CLS straight of the bat.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Paul,
> Can't help feeling you are tossing money away :?
> 
> Why not buy a new model 535d and buy a 2 yr old Noble with the change to have as a toy?


Stu,

Even though i do enjoy being out on track, its not something i have that much time available to exploit, therefore a track car would be a bigger waste of money, although good fun. I refuse to suffer 2 sets of running costs.

I want the combination of raw power, blistering performance, good looks, plenty of toys & a car i can use everyday & the CLS AMG, like the RS6 is the only candidate in my mind, as the M5 was not all that.

A new RS6 would also probably float my boat, but thats 2 years away. I may still just take delivery of the CLS, run it for a couple of months & sell at a fairly healthy guaranteed premium.

If i was without breadknife & child & a few years younger, i would go down the route you suggest & no doubt have the time of my life, but i'm covering all my wants/needs in a single vehicle. The CLS AMG is the only vehicle currently available that really does it for me (at the moment :wink: ).

I still get another 12ish months of running the beast 8) & i'll be spending no more modification money on the car, just having track fun & enjoying the mental performance.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i think you should call it the terminator! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

whats the bhp, 0-60 stats?

bet you cant wait!!! look forward tothe pics!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't you still have access to another car for daily use? Or do you still use the RS6 going up and down London?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i think you should call it the terminator! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
> 
> whats the bhp, 0-60 stats?
> 
> bet you cant wait!!! look forward tothe pics!


0-62.5 mph in 4.7secs...and bhp is 476, so he will be faster your 911.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Don't you still have access to another car for daily use? Or do you still use the RS6 going up and down London?


The RS6 is used for weekends & all work related driving, including trips down to London. Have done 10K miles in the 12 months i've owned her.

For local runs & baby stuff etc. we use Judith's company car, as thats technically free to run. She tends to be using it for work during the week though, hence i use my RS6.

Had a 2nd car (Mondeo V6 GhiaX) of my own when i ran the TT, along with the motorbike (Kwak ZX12R).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i think you should call it the terminator! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
> 
> whats the bhp, 0-60 stats?
> 
> bet you cant wait!!! look forward tothe pics!


Power is just under 480BHP stock, but the top end is 155MPH limited. 0-60 sprint takes 4.7 according to Merc, but most reports & tests, including JC on Top Gear, put this time as between 4.4 & 4.6 secs.

I've been told that the limiter is easily removed & top speed is then about 195MPH   but for some reason & i've no idea how, the removal of the limiter also frees up about another 15-20BHP, so basically its 500BHP.

V, i doubt the CLS AMG is overall quicker than the new 997. If their are plenty of long straights, i think the CLS would be pulling away, but as soon as twisties are reached, the 997 would make ground.

Overall weight of the CLS is also a little less than the RS6, but only by about 30kg's


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just having a quick look at the Top Gear website & the CLS AMG's power lap time saw off some fairly strong motors, especially for a biggish 4dr family saloon :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/powerlaps/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Haven't you done to death the "large saloon" bit now?

S8, RS6, dibs on an M5 and now this?

Each to their own, but I'd have taken something a bit different this time around - but then my last 3 cars have been a ragtop, a coupe and an estate car


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Haven't you done to death the "large saloon" bit now?
> 
> S8, RS6, dibs on an M5 and now this?
> 
> Each to their own, but I'd have taken something a bit different this time around - but then my last 3 cars have been a ragtop, a coupe and an estate car


It is a coupe not a saloon! A class on its own with frameless windows and nice curves.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paul, if you've chosen the CLS over the M5 because the M5 wasn't quick enough for you, you probably don't want to read this: http://www.autozeitung.de/index.php?pag ... &current=2


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Amazing that such a large-ish car can be so fast!

i really want to have a go! 

I saw one today, the look is really growing on me!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Paul, if you've chosen the CLS over the M5 because the M5 wasn't quick enough for you, you probably don't want to read this: http://www.autozeitung.de/index.php?pag ... &current=2


Clive, i'm not sure i said the M5 was not quick enough for me, just it was not enough of a car tp make me want to leave the insane performance of the RS6 behind.

The M5 did not feel special & even though the 5 series is a capable motor, the M5 just felt like a souped up everyday 5 series (says he in a souped up A6 :wink: :lol: ).

The best comparison i can give is say the Civic TypeR against a TT. CTR is probably slightly quicker in some scenarios but is far from special, but the TT although perhaps not as rapid or agressive is far better looking & more desirable.

In real world conditions, their would be little to seperate the 2 cars & in standard form, the CLS 55 does give away 30BHP to the M5, although i will be having the limiter removed straight away & that would line them up slightly better.

The CLS is possibly a love it or loath it look, but i love it & its a huge head turner where as a 5 series even the M5 is not all that.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you done to death the "large saloon" bit now?
> ...


It aint quite a coupe, but does have a coupe look about it with a low rider look & the frameless windows. As said, i love the look & for my budget & requirements, its by far the nicest looking & performing car around.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Haven't you done to death the "large saloon" bit now?
> 
> S8, RS6, dibs on an M5 and now this?
> 
> Each to their own, but I'd have taken something a bit different this time around - but then my last 3 cars have been a ragtop, a coupe and an estate car


Like what??

What else on the market for that money would be worth buying?? I don't want an exotic marque such as a Porsche or Ferrari as i don't want to buy a 2nd everyday car, i like stealth perfomance, got to be suitable as an everyday family car & motorway cruiser, i like gadgets & toys & it has to look stunning. If you trawl the make/model lists, their are very few cars that fall anywhere near this category & match my requirements.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Lexus LS430?

Oh sorry you want it to look stunning :wink:

The CLS AMG is not stealthy...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Lexus LS430?
> 
> Oh sorry you want it to look stunning :wink:
> 
> The CLS AMG is not stealthy...


A Lexus, thats funny :lol: Half the power, twice the weight & half the fun (being generous) :lol:

Its more stealth than a 360 Ferrari or a 997.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:
 

> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you done to death the "large saloon" bit now?
> ...


If your requirements are to have something "large" rather than sporty, I expect there is NOTHING on the market that would be worth buying. (and that includes the Merc!)

I guess it depends on how many people you need to lug around, how much boot space you need - but surely having yet another big, heavy powerful car is change for change's sake? 

Think the new Jag looked stunning on TG on Sunday. Desgined by the same guy who did the AM DB9 (with a piece of tracing paper). I posted pics of it yonks ago. Would float my boat, but if you regularly need to carry 4 people, it'd probably be impractical.

Problem is, I bet the "beast" spends most of its time with just YOU in it. With Judith still having the "free" company car, surely that can still be used for baby stuff and shopping trips? I mean, you won't want to park the CLS in Netto, or get it covered in baby sick will you?

I reckon your new car will almost only ever have you in it too. For the times you need to carry extra people or the baby (or kids) you'll have Judith's car. Surely that relaxes the requirement to have something "large", and you could then take your pick of other interesting metalwork - not least of which the new AMV8.

I thought long and hard about what I needed my car for. It barely moves during the week and is used primarily at weekends. To transport dogs. NOTHING bar an estate would suffice, so my choice is pretty logical.

I think you are overstating your requirements somewhat... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cayenne Turbo or Range Rover Sport? Both a wee bit different to a large saloon, but still offering similar style and equipment


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Clive, i'm not sure i said the M5 was not quick enough for me, just it was not enough of a car tp make me want to leave the insane performance of the RS6 behind.


Like I said Paul "If"  I wasn't sure that performance was your primary criteria - just checking  Personally, I think the CLS looks stunning too.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Cayenne Turbo or Range Rover Sport? Both a wee bit different to a large saloon, but still offering similar style and equipment


Thats just going too far down the LARGE route :lol: . Neither cars look attractive in my opinion & i hate the idea of a soft-roader. Aint my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Methinks Mr Clarkson has a certain lack of confidence in the size of his Bockwurst, hence the need for a large appendage in the form of an automobile.

Am I the only amateur psychologist that has formed this opinion? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Agreed on all points except the Jag which i thought looked awful.

I like stealth & the S8, RS6 & next year the AMG CLS will provide me that. I could opt for a DB9 or a 360 etc & would love them, but i'd be scared to park it in the office car park etc. etc. & would be seen as too extravegant, especially in the eyes of collegues & clients etc. The RS6 does get left in car parks & does sometimes transport the little one around & so will the CLS.

The AMV8 although nice looking is just not powerful enough & i don't feel i could rely on the reliability of an AM as an everyday car.

Love getting drawn into these debates :lol: , but my wants/needs are not the same as everyone elses & of that i'm glad.

I fell in love with the AMG CLS the 1st time i saw one in Dubai a couple of months ago & having seen a couple more in Spain, i'm more in love with the car. Very few motors really do it for me, but this Merc is one that does & the bonus is i can tick all the other boxes which an AM, Ferrari or Porsche could not.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Methinks Mr Clarkson has a certain lack of confidence in the size of his Bockwurst, hence the need for a large appendage in the form of an automobile.
> 
> Am I the only amateur psychologist that has formed this opinion? :wink:


Excellent :lol: As it does not get the same exposure as it used to, my Brockwust size is the least of my worries :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Methinks Mr Clarkson has a certain lack of confidence in the size of his Bockwurst, hence the need for a large appendage in the form of an automobile.
> 
> Am I the only amateur psychologist that has formed this opinion? :wink:


Or maybe the only one to voice it :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks Mr Clarkson has a certain lack of confidence in the size of his Bockwurst, hence the need for a large appendage in the form of an automobile.
> ...


Paul's Beast. Say no more. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I hear that Merc are launching a LWB version of the CLS, perhaps you should wait for that :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I hear that Merc are launching a LWB version of the CLS, perhaps you should wait for that :wink:


Ha fcuking ha :lol: :wink:

Still want an element of youthfullness, so i won't be opting for a LWB version. Almost positive the AMG55 will not be produced with a LWB variant.


----------

